# meet lipmixgirl - the newest contestant on Fox's "Don't Forget The Lyrics"!



## lipmixgirl (Aug 22, 2007)

hello my lovelies!

just wanted to keep my dim family in the loop. it is official - i will be a contestant on the Fox Network program "Don't Forget The Lyrics" hosted by Wayne Brady... 

i will be in LA this weekend/coming week for taping... if anyone in the LA area would like to get together, by all means, please contact me!!!!!

i will keep you all posted as to the air date!!!!!


the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> hello my lovelies!
> 
> just wanted to keep my dim family in the loop. it is official - i will be a contestant on the Fox Network program "Don't Forget The Lyrics" hosted by Wayne Brady...
> 
> ...



Woohoo! Have a blast with that!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh wow...... good luck! 
I have never seen the show....and don't watch much TV outside of movies and Court TV so................ YOU HAVE TO GIVE US A LINK TO WATCH WHEN YOU GET BACK! 
Have a ball and please keep us posted :kiss2:


----------



## Cat (Aug 23, 2007)

How fun, Lipmixgirl! I hope you do well!


----------



## Isa (Aug 23, 2007)

Knock 'em dead! Please do include a link or some other information about the show so we can keep up with your progress.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 23, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 23, 2007)

Coolness. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 23, 2007)

that's awesomeeeeee!!


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 23, 2007)

oh my GOD. that is definitely awesome. my mom is addictedd to the show (i think it's secretly because she's madly in love with wayne brady, but regardless) ... i watched a few episodes with her and knew way more than i thought i would. i then endured about 2 straight weeks of her badgering me to apply for the show, but i just kind of dismissed any possible chance of getting on there ...

with that being said, can i say it's AWESOME that you made it on there! best of luck to you, and i swear to god if you need help on a rolling stones song like the dumb girl i saw forfeit $500,000 because she didn't know them at all ... i'm going to be sorely disappointed.

big money big money big money, lipmix!!!! CONGRATS!

p.s. -- i'm quite confident you know your stones. jus' sayin'.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 23, 2007)

PS: You're going to be on TV? FUCKING COOL!


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

auditioned here in LA, didnt make it. I hope you make a crap load of $$$$


----------



## virgolicious (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations lipmixgirl,

I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that you w$n big.

Good luck sweetie,
:kiss2:


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 23, 2007)

Awsome lipmixgirl! I hope you win big bux!!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 23, 2007)

Wonderful.  Good luck, sweetie


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 23, 2007)

Good luck and have fun in L.A.!

Stan


----------



## HeatherBBW (Aug 23, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> hello my lovelies!
> 
> just wanted to keep my dim family in the loop. it is official - i will be a contestant on the Fox Network program "Don't Forget The Lyrics" hosted by Wayne Brady...
> 
> ...



YAY! I just knew they were gonna pick you! 

Way to go girl!!!!

Win lots of mooooooooooooooooola!!

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## mango (Aug 23, 2007)

*Break a leg, Aris!!

 *


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 23, 2007)

Rock on! that's amazing!!!! Best of luck & lots of fun & make some mad crazy money!! (ps--great to meetcha in Vegas!)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 23, 2007)

Dammit, now I'm gonna have to watch that show! At least I can DVR it and forward through the parts that don't have you in them.


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> hello my lovelies!
> 
> just wanted to keep my dim family in the loop. it is official - i will be a contestant on the Fox Network program "Don't Forget The Lyrics" hosted by Wayne Brady...
> 
> ...



i am SO excited for you! And I know they picked you for your energy and your big smile. 

And you'd better win, woman.


----------



## toni (Aug 23, 2007)

That's My Girl!!! Congrats!!! Good Luck! :d


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes! (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes!!

I'm so stoked for you. I'll be watching.

So awesome running into you at the Supermarket yesterday!


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 23, 2007)

Best of luck, Aris!

I'm so excited for you! 

Knock em dead, you red hot mama!

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG, call me on my cell and tell me EVERYTHING after!! My cell will be working in Europe and I don't want to wait two weeks to hear how you lit up that stage!


----------



## Jes (Aug 23, 2007)

right? she's so incommunicado sometims and I want the poop. Aris, tell the whole story here. where what when. auditions? songs? start now.

how does one win money on that show, btw? anyone?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 23, 2007)

WOOO HOOOO !!!!! good for you girl !!!


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 23, 2007)

While I refuse to root for your schoool... I'm wishing you all the best! As someone who loves lyrics and hates how songwriting as an art has gone for sh*t, mad mad mad props to you Miss Aris! Knock 'em dead!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations and best of luck to you!! Oh and have fun  Can't wait to see you on TV and cheer you on!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 23, 2007)

Aris...

WOW, and WOW again! What a flippin' cool thing, can't wait to see how you do. Wayne Brady is a teriffic guy, and you should have so much fun!!

BTW...we are having a Dims dinner get-together this Saturday (15th) night, in San Diego. It is a 2 hour drive from LA. If you are interested in attending, just PM me, and I will get you directions. Honestly it is easy to find, and we would love to have you join us. 

Luck on the show!!!!!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Aug 23, 2007)

That is GREAT Aris...cant wait to see ya on there.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 23, 2007)

That is so cool! You have to tell us when it'll air. That show looks so hard to do well on. My husband is a music guru and has troubles remembering words  I wish you luck and win lots of money!


----------



## supersoup (Aug 23, 2007)

holy crap, congrats fireball!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Aris, you are da bomb! I'd like to think I played a small role in helping you land this gig as it was I who was sitting silently across the table from you as you schmoozed the producer. Girl, I am in awe. :bow: 

Break a leg! :happy:


----------



## swordchick (Aug 23, 2007)

Aris, I am so happy and very proud of you. I have no doubt about you doing well on this. You are representing us, girl. Wayne Brady is a wonderful man. He is from Orlando. Give him a big hug and have lots of fun. Lots of kisses and hugs for you!


----------



## Kareda (Aug 23, 2007)

Too Cool! Congrats! Definitely let us know when it will air, I'll actually watch it!


----------



## rainyday (Aug 23, 2007)

Jes is right: With your energy and presence, no wonder they picked you. You'll make great TV (and hopefully big bucks). Never watched the show, but I will if you give us a date.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 23, 2007)

That is so fricken' cool! I'm incredibly impressed, Darlin'! I can't wait to find out how it all unfolded... enjoy the show and the trip!


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, if this isn't the show for you, I don't know what is!!!

Good luck, dearheart.....You'll do great!

Hugs,
Stacie


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 24, 2007)

How totally cool!! 



Let us know when it is on. I'm ashamed to say, while I love to sing, and sing well, I don't know lyrics very well when it comes to that show.

Good luck!!


----------



## gypsy (Aug 24, 2007)

Holy Crap Aris!!!!

Good luck... definitely tell us the air times!


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 24, 2007)

kickass girl! we'll be cheering you on!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 26, 2007)

Congratulations! We are going to cheering for you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 26, 2007)

This is GREAT, Aris. I was watching "The Singing Bee" the other night, and thinking "Wow, I wish I could audition for this." Then I thought, "Nah, if anyone could audition and kick ass at this, it would be Aris." Sometimes, I think I'm psychic.  I was wrong about the exact show, but I got the general idea.


----------



## Ena (Aug 26, 2007)

*Hello my Pretty!!

I'm so happy to hear that you're going. I know you were telling me about it at the Bash but unfortunately through the music, through whatever else we were talking about. I didn't hear exactly where you'd be singing. Now that I know EXACTLY.

I am extremely happy for you, and I will give you all my best wishes! From one vocal sister to another! You'll do freakin awesome!

Keep us updated woman! Love yas!:kiss2: *


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm glad you could make it to the So. Cal get-together, you're a fun gal, I enjoyed meeting you!

The traffic doesn't get too much worse than yesterday, at least you can now say you've experienced it...  "Break a leg" on the show and enjoy L.A.!



Stan


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 26, 2007)

Never heard of this show but I'll definitely watch, just for you...have a great time!


----------



## Risible (Aug 26, 2007)

You have such great energy and personality that I know you'll do great! Good luck and get rich quick!  Oh, and rock those fab glasses you were wearing last night on the show, and you'll be a shoe-in, honey!

P.S. (My "kitty" says hi. I told him about you.)


----------



## deedee28x (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats!!! I love this show..good luck !


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 29, 2007)

Wednesday:

Thinking of you today Lipmixgirl. This is your big day, you are probably on the show right now! Have fun and remember those lyrics! I'm glad we had the chance to meet in S Diego!

Tell us how it went!

Stan


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 29, 2007)

And???? What did you win?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm so late to this, but good luck from before, and how'd you do since it's probably done by now!?

You're perfect for this type of thing... I hope you kicked ass all over the place. Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2007)

was it ON today or TAPED today? damnit.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah yeah, what she said? Did we miss it? I hope not!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Aug 29, 2007)

I am praying for taped...because if it was on and I missed it I would be sad


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2007)

honest to god, i've been excitedly waiting for this and i assumed we'd have some warning. if this is yet another thing that someone didn't tell me about (b/c it's his/her duty, of course), i will blow.

it's been a bad day. i want some joy. give me some joy. 
(not you, joy)


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 29, 2007)

Jes said:


> was it ON today or TAPED today? damnit.



Jes, 

According to what she told us Saturday night, the show she is on tapes today and tomorrow. It will air sometime in the future, and she will let us know what the air date is so we can all watch. Hopefully when the show is done taping she can fill us all in on what happened.

It's exciting!!


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Jes,
> 
> According to what she told us Saturday night, the show she is on tapes today and tomorrow. It will air sometime in the future, and she will let us know what the air date is so we can all watch. Hopefully when the show is done taping she can fill us all in on what happened.
> 
> It's exciting!!


oh thank god! thank you! because I was REALLY pissed off, but I wasn't sure at whom!

I'm guessing she's contractually obligated not to tell us how she did. We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 29, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Jes,
> 
> According to what she told us Saturday night, the show she is on tapes today and tomorrow. It will air sometime in the future, and she will let us know what the air date is so we can all watch. Hopefully when the show is done taping she can fill us all in on what happened.
> 
> It's exciting!!



Oops, I should have been more clear... what Sandie said. I thought I'd try to generate some good vibes on the day(s) she is taping!


good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe good vibe


Stan


----------



## Jes (Aug 29, 2007)

I was plotzing.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 31, 2007)

If it helps, i think it airs fridays on fox


----------



## Babyface (Aug 31, 2007)

This is what I get for not checking the Dims board more thoroughly, more regularly... that Saturday night, I was up in Costa Mesa at Butterfly Lounge, while Aris was in my hometown! D'oh!

I saw her audition taping process at the Bash, so I had every confidence that they'd pick her -- I hope the taping for the show went gangbusters! I'm sure you knocked them dead! I'd offer to take you out to dinner the week of the 10th and pick your brain about it, but the class I was going to teach in Paramus got cancelled, so no NJ/NY trip for me this time around 

Anyways, flippin' sweet! Let us know the airdates!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Jes said:


> I'm guessing she's contractually obligated not to tell us how she did. We'll have to wait and see!


 

as jes has so rightly pointed out - i am contractually obligated not to tell you anything! you will have to wait to see if they give me an air date... then you can see for yourself!!!!

when i know, you will know...

but again... you will just have to see it for yourself... 

thank you so much for ALL of your well wishes and compliments! it means more to me than you will ever know!!

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Jes (Aug 31, 2007)

i'm going to wait and see if you offer to take me to lunch...in London. At Harrod's. That way, I'll know if you did well...

Ok, so--be sure to post the schedule in several places b/c I am as dumb as a bag of hammers and I'll miss it. Better yet, can you message everyone in your network at once or something? Is that what a network does? I don't even know what it is. I haven't figured it out. Is there anything ...concretely good about it?

anyway, SO excited. Having karaoke'd with you before, it'll bring back great memories. Not to mention great mammaries.


----------



## mango (Sep 1, 2007)

*If it does go to air, can someone please cap it and put it on youtube?


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2007)

mango said:


> *If it does go to air, can someone please cap it and put it on youtube?
> 
> 
> *



I'm with Mango...........I WANT SOMEONE TO DO THIS FOR ME PLEASE!  :


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 4, 2007)

now that would be AWESOME!

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> now that would be AWESOME!
> 
> the big apple has spoken...
> ::exeunt:: :bow:



Hey! Was Belle there? Did she sing harmony??


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 5, 2007)

Aris, I saw you do Karaoke (I typed it right, eventhough I don't say it right) in Vegas...and I was in awe:smitten: of how comfortable you are on a stage. WHAT a wonderful singing voice that you have! You are bound to be an audience favorite! I hope that you win big..and Rock and roll 'em with that fab voice. *jealous* Terri


----------



## SarahNYTJ9 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, forget to check dimensions, then find this. Good luck Aris, will be tuning into the show to see if you do make in!


----------



## Fairia (Sep 7, 2007)

Again, I'm late on the boat to catch wind of this. I too want to actually see this on TV if possible and for a youtube clip if not.


----------



## supersoup (Sep 7, 2007)

ARIS SLEPT WITH A WINNER THIS WEEKEND!!!!

that's all i'm sayin.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you saying she got a little self-love this weekend?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 10, 2007)

bbm, 

fyi, I SLEPT WITH SOUP!!! yes, we were reverse spooning the entire weekend.. and it was... well..... supersized soupy bliss... it was a true apple soup.... yummy, delicious, satisfying... 

the only thing, in my mind, that could top it would be a bbm, lipmixgirl, soup sandwich.... OH! like a whole lunch special....

are you in?!??!?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 10, 2007)

I am SO in.


----------



## Babyface (Sep 14, 2007)

Any word on an airdate?


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw Aris in the opening montage of contestants just now! I'm taping it, but I think (based on timing) that she won't be on tonight. ?? 

It's a hell of a lot of Wayne Brady, though. Much more than I can take. 

It's like the Tone Def Comedy Jam up in there.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you jes... :bow: 


i missed me... caught the rest of the show - but missed me..


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> thank you jes... :bow:
> 
> 
> i missed me... caught the rest of the show - but missed me..



i taped everything BUT you! i happened to be clicking and was going to shut off the tv, and saw the program listing, and then i clicked over and saw your curly-topped nogin in a purple shirt, and thought: TONIGHT! and then I was taping, like it was 1987, but you weren't on.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 21, 2007)

ARIS!!!!!!!!

I saw you in the promo tonight several times. You looked so cute in your purple shirt and your cat eye glasses! 

Can't wat to see the whole show!!! Did they call you with an air date yet????


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 2, 2007)

bumping this, cause i wanna know what happened. lol


----------



## johnnny2005 (Oct 2, 2007)

Best of luck with it Aris!!,from John


----------



## dreamer72fem (Oct 2, 2007)

They havent aired Aris' show yet have they?


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2007)

i think not, as aris hasn't said so. however, i noticed that when the show's opening credits play, we see aris whiz by, and that alone is worth the price of admission.

not quite worth wayne brady, though. Sorry.

who did you have with you in the audience, aris? Or are we not allowed to know?

Let us know in advance. I don't even know when the show is on.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> i think not, as aris hasn't said so. however, i noticed that when the show's opening credits play, we see aris whiz by, and that alone is worth the price of admission.
> 
> not quite worth wayne brady, though. Sorry.
> 
> ...



It looks like the next airing is Thursday night 9PM ET on Fox. The website doesn't show any lead ins or promos. Sorry. 

This will be the closest thing to meeting a Dimmer in real life, unless Jes does that appearance on the Simpsons.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok... they have to air this soon.

Last night, in my *dreams*... I was trying to catch the damn show to see Aris. 

Incidentally, Aris, your name on the show was Goddess Aris Moltys. (They showed a promo on TV in my dream). Why do I remember that? I don't know. My dreams are fucked up.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow. Congrats. I'll have to start watching. lol. It's always cool to see someone on tv and go "I know them!"


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 9, 2007)

*bump*

Did I miss this? Is there another thread? I am being lazy and just asking in this one. lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 9, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm watching the most recent episode and there is a supersized woman 
who is going to use her winnings to pay for a gastric bypass. 

:blink:

I think I would rather be watching Aris.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 10, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'm watching the most recent episode and there is a supersized woman
> who is going to use her winnings to pay for a gastric bypass.
> 
> :blink:
> ...




We saw that tonite...that's what reminded me that we want to see Aris!!


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Nov 10, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'm watching the most recent episode and there is a supersized woman
> who is going to use her winnings to pay for a gastric bypass.
> 
> :blink:
> ...


I saw the first half of that one then forgot to watch tonight how much did she end up winning?


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm waiting and watching too Aris, looking forward to see how you did!

Stan


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 10, 2007)

BigCutieAriel said:


> I saw the first half of that one then forgot to watch tonight how much did she end up winning?



Half a million. She was a good contestant. I was just sorry to see she was going to use it on WLS.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

hello my lovelies,

my apologies for not being around as of late... 

I DO NOT HAVE MY AIR DATE YET!!!!

have no fear, i would never let it air and not let you know...

i am glad that you are still seeing me in the promos.. honestly, i don't think that i will be able to watch it when it airs... i'll just have to get feedback... 

500K?!?!?!? wow...


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Nov 10, 2007)

I need my Aris fix....it better air soon.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so glad I didn't miss this... I was convinced I must have with all that I was juggling, but yay! Will keep waiting to find out the date.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 10, 2007)

Yayyyyy! We didn't miss it. I am so glad.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Nov 29, 2007)

Any word yet? I have it on the T.V. right now and remembered reading about someone being on the show and FINALLY found the thread!


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Nov 30, 2007)

I heard you sing in Vegas and you were amazing, I can't wait to see the show!


----------



## Princey (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow, cool. That show's just about to start screening here in Australia, so it should be interesting. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

hi all,

thanks for keeping up with me...

NO ONE HAS MISSED THE SHOW! 

it has not aired... you will find out as soon as i do...

stay tuned!

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 7, 2008)

Did they cancel the show or something??  I haven't heard noodles about it at all


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 9, 2008)

so, i finally broke down and called the production office...

well there's good news and bad news....

which do you want first? ok, ok, ok - i'll give you the bad news first...

apparently, there is a chance that i will not air at all... they advised me that when the show goes into post production, what they do is piece the segments together according to how much time each episode takes...

if they don't have room for me - i may not air...


the good news? i may air.... AND you all have seen me flash in the show's intro every time it has aired...

let's hope...

in other news, i recently auditioned for Million Dollar Password... so, you never know... 

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow Million Dollar Password thats cool, Hope you get a cool celeb host like Betty White, her partners always won the $$$$$.


----------



## Neen (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck aris! I hope you get on tv!


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2008)

oh, aris! i want a letter-writing campaign! 'who is that woman in the purple? we've seen her every week. please show her segment!'


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2008)

i was too progressive for national television... 

maybe i was too fat positive? maybe they just didn't have space to fit me into an episode??? who knows...

i do not believe that my segment will air...

i will try to get a copy of the post-production tape... perhaps they will release it...

unfortunately, i am still contractually bound and cannot discuss the outcome...

for anyone who would like a taste of the "aris experience" feel free to find me at any east coast mini bash karaoke nights, or just come on over to the big apple and we'll head out for some karaoke...

for those dimmers who have seen me "on stage" and in true form, i have been told it is definitely a sight to be seen...

i hope that you all aren't too disappointed....


----------



## Mathias (Apr 12, 2008)

Noooooo!!  I was looking foward to seeing you on tv.


----------



## olwen (Apr 12, 2008)

That's too bad, cause you're a good singer. Have you thought about auditioning for American Idol?


----------

